# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  ΕΠΕΚΤΑΣΗ ΕΜΒΕΛΕΙΑΣ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΟΥ USB.

## JOHNY+

Υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να προεκτεινει κανεις μια θυρα usb απο τον υπολογιστη γυρω στα 25 μ και να λειτουργει κανονικα , ωστε να μπορεις να εγκαταστησεις καποια συσκευη απομακρυσμενα . 
Ειχα δοκιμασει στο παρελθον να προεκτεινω ενα καλωδιο usb συνδεοντας σε σειρα ενα καλωδιο cat5  αλλα χωρις ιδιαιτερη επιτυχια .
Μιας και αναγνωριζε αρχικα τις συσκευες , αλλα επειτα μου ελεγε οτι υπηρχε σφαλμα και οτι τις εχω συνδεσει σε θυρα usb 1.1 . 
Ενω τις ειχα συνδεδεμενες σε usb 2.0.

Μηπως με καποιο κυκλωμα λυνοταν αυτο το προβλημα .
Η μεσω καποιου μετατροπαια δικτυου .

----------


## JOHNY+

βρηκα αυτο αλλα θα κανει δουλια .

http://global.ebay.com/USB_Hub_Exten...165534871/item

Μαλλον θα πρεπει να εχει καποιο απλο κυκλωματακι μεσα που ενισχυει το σημα .

----------


## weather1967

Καλησπερα 
Επειδη με ειχε παιδέψη πριν λιγο καιρο αυτη η ιστορια ,ηθελα να βαλω μια web camera usb στην ταρατσα να δειχνω live εικονα ουρανου ,λογο του hobby της ερασιτεχνικής μετεωρολογιας που εχω.
Εκανα πειραματα με cat 5 ftp αλλα το σημα χανοταν μετα τα 12 μετρα ,και ας ειχα πιασει δυό-δυο τα καλωδια του cat 5 για να μεγαλωσω την διατομη ,και ηθελα 12 μετρα μαζι με την καμερα.Oταν αγορασα μια αλλη usb web camera με μεγαλυτερη αναλυση δεν δουλευε ουτε στα 9 μετρα .Υπαρχουν 2 λυσεις η μια ειναι για καλωδιο μεχρι 15-20 μετρα με usb κοματια 5 μετρα με repeater ειναι το παρακάτω .Προσωπικα πηρα 2 κοματια 5 μετρα και εκανα την δουλεια μου .

http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.750308

Αλλα εσυ θελεις 25 μετρα αρα δεν κανει .

Και η επομενη λυση ειναι τα usb extender οπως πολυ σωστα προειπε ο ετερος συναδελφος ,που φτανουν θεωρητικα τα 40-50 μετρα με ενδιαμεσο καλωδιο cat 5 .Ενας Ιταλος συναδελφος ερασιτεχνης μετεωρολογος το χρησιμοποιησε αυτο και εκεινος για web-camera usb ,και δουλευει αψογα στα 25 μετρα ,αποτι μου ειπε .

http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.750566

----------


## KOKAR

για έτοιμη λύση δες *εδώ* και *εδώ* και *εδω*
μπορείς όμως στο καλώδιο που ΕΦΤΙΑΞΕΣ να δώσεις τροφοδοσία στην
συσκευή ( camera ) από ένα σταθεροποιημένο τροφοδοτικό , νομίζω ότι αυτό θα σου δουλέψει.
το πρόβλημα με το μεγάλο μήκος είναι ότι τα 5ν του USB μειώνονται
από την ωμική αντίσταση του ΚΑΛΩΔΙΟΥ

----------


## frix199

Έτσι όμως δεν θα μειώνονται και τα volt του data σε πολλά μέτρα?

----------


## KOKAR

για της έτοιμες συσκευές δεν γνωρίζω......για αυτό έδωσα και τα link
από τα site.
εκτός και αν ο δέκτης τροφοδοτείτε από εξωτερική πηγή

----------


## JOHNY+

Ευχαριστω για ολες τις απαντησεις.
Και εγω αυτο σκεφτομουνα να βαλω μια web camera στην ταρατσα , να εχει πανοραμα της περιοχης . 
Θα δοκιμασω με usb extender μεσω cat 5 , αυτο με τον repeater δεν το ηξερα . 

Απλα ελεγα μηπως υπαρχει καποιο  κυκλωματακι , που να κανει οτι και ο usb extender , να το εφτιαχνα μονος μου .

----------


## JOHNY+

Τελικα πηρα αυτο οι συσκευες δουλευουν κανονικα αν προεκτεινεις το καλωδιο αλλα σαν usb 1.1. με μειωμενη ταχυτητα .
Το ανοιξα εχει ενα κυκλωματακι μεσα , πρεπει να αλλαζει την κωδικοποιηση του usb γιατι ειχε ολοκληρωμενο και ταλαντωτη .

http://global.ebay.com/USB_Hub_Exten...165534871/item

----------


## weather1967

Φιλε Johny CAT 5 χρησιμοποιής 25 μετρα οπως προέγραψες ?Και ποσο τελικα σου στοιχισε ? βλεπω στο λινκ που εδωσες εχει 5,5 δολαρια μονο ?  :Blink: 
και μεταφορικα και τελωνεια ? ποσο πηγε τελικη τιμη

----------


## JOHNY+

δοκιμασα με cat5e γυρω στα 15 μετρα και με μια παλια καμερουλα και δουλεψε , συνδεσα ενα usb wifi και δουλεψε , συνεδεσα ενα usb stick και δυλεψε , το μονο που δεν δουλεψε ηταν μια παλια καμερουλα crypto που μαλλον εχει καποιο προβλημα και κολλουσε η εικονα μετα απο λιγο . 

Παντως στην μεταφορα αρχειων απο το usb stick δεν επιανε μεγαλη ταχυτητα απο οτι ειδα γυρω στο 1,4 ΜΒyte/s to max αλλα τουλαχιστον δουλευει .

τωρα στα  25 μετρα δεν ξερω τι θα κανει λεει πιανει μεχρι 50 μ

----------


## weather1967

Μια χαρα θα δουλευει και στα 25 μετρα ,ο Ιταλος συναδελφος μου ειχε πει οτι δουλευει μια χαρα στα 25 μετρα .Το θεμα ηταν μιας που το πηρες και λιγοι το εχουν ,αν μπορουσες να εκανες κανα πειραματισμο και στα 40 μετρα να βλεπαμε τι παιζει ? για τους μελοντικους χρηστες του extender USB,θα μου πεις τωρα και με το δικιο σου ,δωσε μου 15-20 ευρώ να αγορασω 40 μετρα cat 5 να σου πω τι γινετε  :Lol: .Παντος αν και ποτε χρειαστεις παραπανω μετρα και το κανεις ,πες μας αν λειτουργεί σωστά  στα 40 + μετρα 
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## JOHNY+

Οκ θα το δοκιμσω καποια στιγμη πρεπει να εχω κανενα 40 μετρο να δουμε και την ισχυ του μηχανηματος .

----------


## jean

Δε μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε ένα τέτοιο καλώδιο??? 
Τι έχει μέσα, λογικά κάποιον πυκνωτή???
10 μέτρα υπόσχονται, και παλαιότερα είδα και μέχρι 40 μέτρα!!! (σε τρελή τιμή βέβαια)

----------


## vasilllis

Που το ξεθαψες?
Δεν νομιζω να παιξει.για να ειναι repeater δεν πρεπει να εχει ξεχωριστη τροφοδοσια?πως επαναλαμβανει το πεσμενο σημα?
http://www.siig.com/it-products/devi...ip-1-port.html

Κατι τετοιο θες.αποσταση?οσο παει το δικτυο σου.

----------


## jean

xaxa...  δεν θέλω να κάνω τίποτα, απλά σήμερα που πήγα στο πλαίσιο, είδα τέτοια καλώδια και ρώτησα τι είναι και μου είπαν οτι είναι επέκταση usb που έχει κάποιο κύκλωμα στο τέλος του καλωδίου για να μη χάνονται τα 5volt.... και σκέφτομαι, τι κύκλωμα μπορεί να είναι αυτό? Μπορεί βέβαια να μου έλεγε και βλακίες... αλλα μετά που έψαξα στο internet ειδα οτι όντος  υπάρχουν! Πώς μπορεί να λειτουργούν λοιπόν? Τι στα κομμάτια κύκλωμα έχουν?

----------


## troller_coaster

Νομίζω ότι αυτοί οι extenders χρησιμοποιούν μετασχηματιστές "BALUN" (Balance-UNbalance http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Balun). Ψάχνοντας στο google για "USB balun" βγαίνουν αντίστοιχα αποτελέσματα. Δυστυχώς δε γνωρίζω να αναλύσω πώς ακριβώς λειτουργεί. Μπορεί κανείς να δώσει τα φωτα του; Μήπως κωδικοποιούν τα data σε κάποιο σήμα υψηλότερης τάσης και συχνότητας, η οποία μεταφέρεται σχετικά ασφαλώς μέσα σε cat5e καλώδια;

----------


## vasilllis

> Νομίζω ότι αυτοί οι extenders χρησιμοποιούν μετασχηματιστές "BALUN" (Balance-UNbalance http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Balun). Ψάχνοντας στο google για "USB balun" βγαίνουν αντίστοιχα αποτελέσματα. Δυστυχώς δε γνωρίζω να αναλύσω πώς ακριβώς λειτουργεί. Μπορεί κανείς να δώσει τα φωτα του; Μήπως κωδικοποιούν τα data σε κάποιο σήμα υψηλότερης τάσης και συχνότητας, η οποία μεταφέρεται σχετικά ασφαλώς μέσα σε cat5e καλώδια;



δεν θα ηθελε 2 τετοια τοτε?? balun σε balun?? .Παλιοτερα εποχη ακομα των modem ειχα 15 usb καλωδιο και επαιζε μια χαρα (αγοραστο οχι κατασκευη).Φανταζομαι ομως οτι οι ταχυτητες θα ηταν αθλιες -χωρις αυτο σε ενα pstn modem να φαινεται-  .

----------


## troller_coaster

Το specification του USB προβλέπει καλώδια μέχρι 5m. Από εκεί και πάνω δε σημαίνει ότι δεν θα παίξει, αλλά το ίδιο το πρωτόκολλο δεν είναι σχεδιασμένο για κάτι τέτοιο. Το χρησιμοποιείς at your own risk και αν λειτουργήσει λειτούργησε. Θα έχεις penalty στην ταχύτητα λόγω επανεκπομπής πακέτων που πιθανόν  να έχουν αλλοιωθεί στη διαδρομή.

----------

